# Selecting multiple items in a Word combo box



## Chukesgirl (May 21, 2004)

Hello Everybody
I have created a userform in Word 2000, which has a combo box with 15 items. Is there something I can do so that the user can select more than one item from the combo box? Is it even possible to select multiple items? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

You can't select multiple items in a combobox. You can use a listbox with a *MultiSelect* property *2 - fmMultiSelectExtended*.

Sorry I can't help more, I don't use UserForms much.

HTH

chris.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I'm digging, but might find your answer here:
http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/interact/forms.html


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

17.6 The SELECT, OPTGROUP, and OPTION elements
<!ELEMENT SELECT - - (OPTGROUP|OPTION)+ -- option selector -->
<!ATTLIST SELECT
%attrs; -- %coreattrs, %i18n, %events --
name CDATA #IMPLIED -- field name --
size NUMBER #IMPLIED -- rows visible --
multiple (multiple) #IMPLIED -- default is single selection --
disabled (disabled) #IMPLIED -- unavailable in this context --
tabindex NUMBER #IMPLIED -- position in tabbing order --
onfocus %Script; #IMPLIED -- the element got the focus --
onblur %Script; #IMPLIED -- the element lost the focus --
onchange %Script; #IMPLIED -- the element value was changed --
>

http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/interact/forms.html#h-17.4.1

Think this might be the answer.


----------



## Chukesgirl (May 21, 2004)

Well, I'm almost there. I found the Multiselect property and selected fmMultiSelectExtended, but now I get a run-time error. It says Error 94 invalid use of Null and it is pointing to the bookmark where the selection is supposed to be inserted. It worked fine when the box was only a single selection. Any ideas??


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I know I have made multi selection forms, but haven't had time to look for them 

PS can you post your script?


----------

